# Search facility causing members problems



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Jae,

The site search facility is still not working properly and peope, who are rightly using it to find past threads, are having problems. Many posts are making reference to not finding the information and presuming it's not there! The search only seems to recall recent posts. It's only partially indexing the site.

This is a substantial problem. The search facility is one of the most useful reatures of the site as it makes available the huge resource of knowledge stored here over the years.

Any chance of it getting fixed? 

Regards,

John


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

It appears to be everything from January to a recent point somtime isnt being picked up...

I cant find my own door lock solution..... which I only posted on here! :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wak,

Jae said he'd run an index but it had bommed out part way through. He said he'd try again then muttered something about it getting re-indexed in the "next version" but it still seems not to work. If you can help him with your IT skills it would do us all a favour :wink:

John.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Test


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The search is still not working Jae if you meant for me to test it.

Wak, is this what you're looking for - I found it in a message from you in my inbox:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=56261


----------

